# معلومات عامة عن اجهزة التنفس الصناعي



## glucose (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
في الوصلة التالية معلومات عامة عن أجهزة التنفس الصناعي :
http://up202.arabsh.com/s-19501/ventilators.zip
وان شاء الله تستفيدوا.


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (11 يوليو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل 

ممكن تعديل ع الرابط


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (12 يوليو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو تعديل الرابط وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

نرجو تعدديل الرابط وشكرا


----------



## mago0 (18 يوليو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو التعديل مع الشكر على المجهود


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (18 يوليو 2008)

الرابط مغلق فهل من الممكن تعديلة مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير للمجهوداتكم الدائمة


----------



## hamed mohamed (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## hamed mohamed (23 نوفمبر 2010)

انواع الفلتكات واسعرها مششششششششششششششششششكورين يااخواني


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل ممكن تعدلية
وشكرا


----------

